# Waukegan, Illinois local bottles



## stephengray

Another town I collect, besides McAlester, Okla., is Waukegan, Illinois.  I was stationed at Great Lakes and while there found a few dumps, couple of privies.  By the way, if anybody has any bottles from there I would be interested in them.

 6 oz. Hollstein's City Prescription Pharmacy Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

different form of the Hollstein bottles 1 oz. and 2 oz.


----------



## stephengray

another type of Hollstein's - I need a whole one by the way!


----------



## stephengray

oldest type - C. Hollstein Druggist Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Hollstein with ghost letters


----------



## stephengray

Lewis Drug Store 136 N. Genesee St., Phone 32 Waukegan, Illinois


----------



## stephengray

C. Atterbery Prescription Druggist Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

two styles of A. O. Wright Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Dr. A. O. Wright Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Fred D. Peter Prescription Pharmacist Cor. Genesee & Madison Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Mackenzie Druggist Waukegan, Illinois


----------



## stephengray

Dyer's Pharmacy 211 N. Genesee St. Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Otto & Bruder, Ph. G. Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

Curlee's Pharmacy Quality and Service Waukegan, Ill.


----------



## stephengray

W. S. Pearce Druggist Waukegan, Ill. oldest style of the Pearce bottles


----------



## stephengray

W. S. Pearce & Son Druggists Waukegan, Ill. 8 oz. size


----------



## stephengray

W. S. Pearce & Son Druggists Waukegan, Ill. different style


----------



## stephengray

Dr. Wm. W. Pearce Druggist & Apothecary Waukegan, Ills. 3 oz.


----------



## stephengray

Dr. Wm. W. Pearce different style


----------



## stephengray

Dr. Wm. W. Pearce another style


----------



## stephengray

still another style of the Pearce bottles


----------



## stephengray

tiny 1/4 ounce Pearce bottle


----------



## stephengray

two different styles of the C. W. Gilbert Druggist & Perfumer Waukegan, Ill. bottles


----------



## stephengray

amber Kropf


----------



## stephengray

dose glass of C. W. Gilbert

 well it is 1 a.m., will add sodas and others tomorrow if possible


----------



## stephengray

Dolen & Stinson Waukegan, Ill. aqua hutchinson


----------



## stephengray

bad picture but two styles of John Umek Waukegan, Ill. aqua blob beers


----------



## bottlekid76

Great looking collection Stephen, I was born in Waukegan. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## stephengray

Tim, yeah it took me a while to get those.  Fortunately, I found a dump there and dug about 10,000 bottles out of it.  Do you have any bottles from there?  I have quite a few more that are not pictured here, just need to find the time to take some pics of them.  Thanks for the reply, Stephen.


----------



## stephengray

Different type of Kropf


----------



## stephengray

Henry Woertz Bottling Works Waukegan, Ill. crown aqua abm


----------



## stephengray

Dolen & Broecker D&B Waukegan, Ill. aqua hutch


----------



## stephengray

A different size of the Curlee's that I just got.


----------



## stephengray

This is a nice sun-colored milk that I dug up.  Alfred Johnson Pure Milk and Cream Waukegan, Ill.  I like the fluted or ribbed neck.


----------



## stephengray

Callahan Dairy Co. Waukegan, Ill. half pint


----------



## stephengray

Glenfora Dairy half pint


----------



## stephengray

Glenfora Dairy pint


----------



## stephengray

Co-Operative Dairy Waukegan, Ill. half pint


----------



## stephengray

Co-Operative Dairy Co. Waukegan, Ill. pint
 I have a lot more milks, couple hutchinsons, couple of blobs, quite a few more crowns, a number of beers that I still need to get pictured.  Will try to put those up later next week.  

 Thanks for looking at my bottles.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I think those druggist and pharmacy bottles are the best embossed bottles out there. great collection.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan

Stephen Grey are you still out there?
Im a waukegan resident and bottle collector.


----------

